# Absicherung FU



## zloyduh (22 Februar 2011)

Möchte einen 4kW FU mittels MSS absichern. An dem FU ist ein 3kW Motor angeschlossen..  (400V / 50Hz)

max. Eingangsstrom Strom des FUs ist 8A
Motor het einen Strom von ca 6A

Gibt es eine Fausformel zur ermittlung eines geeigneten MSS ??
Oder anders ausgedrückt was muss ich in diesem Fall absichern den FU oder den Motor??


----------



## Paule (22 Februar 2011)

zloyduh schrieb:


> Oder anders ausgedrückt was muss ich in diesem Fall absichern den FU oder den Motor??


Den FU, in Deinem Fall also 8A.
Der Motor wird durch den FU geschützt, dazu müssen am FU die genauen Motordaten eingegeben werden.


----------



## Noggzen (23 Februar 2011)

Die genaue Absicherung steht normalerweise in dem Handbuch des FUs. Die meisten Hersteller (von denen wir FUs beziehen) schreiben keine MSS sondern Sicherungsautomaten vor. Ist auch kostengünstiger

Gruß


----------



## zloyduh (23 Februar 2011)

Noggzen schrieb:


> Die genaue Absicherung steht normalerweise in dem Handbuch des FUs. Die meisten Hersteller (von denen wir FUs beziehen) schreiben keine MSS sondern Sicherungsautomaten vor. Ist auch kostengünstiger
> 
> Gruß




 Bei dem betreffendem FU steht leider nichts derartiges.
Nur die Angabe des Ausgangsstroms..  bzw. Eingang
   Muss ich dann den Eingang absichern?? (max. zulässig)


----------



## Noggzen (23 Februar 2011)

Wie schon Paule gesagt hat, der Motor ist über den FU geschützt. Ich zitiere jetzt mal eine Passage aus der BA eines Lenze FUs:
"Der Antriebsregler ist über netzseitige externe Sicherung zu schützen"

Ich an deiner Stelle würde dann einen Sicherungsautomaten Kategorie C mit der entsprechenden [A] des FUs einsetzen. Ansonsten die Hersteller- Hotline


----------



## Wu Fu (23 Februar 2011)

Hat der Motor einen Thermokontakt oder Kaltleiter? Dieser kann an den meisten Frequenzumformer auch angeschlossen werden und sorgt für zusätzlichen Schutz des Motors.
Ansonsten kann ich mich meinen Vorredner nur anschließen. Sicherungen als Schutz des FUs dürften reichen, MSS ist nicht nötig. Absicherungen für FU normalerweise aus dem Handbuch.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (23 Februar 2011)

Wu Fu schrieb:


> hließen. Sicherungen als Schutz des FUs dürften reichen, MSS ist nicht nötig. Absicherungen für FU normalerweise aus dem Handbuch.




Wenn Sicherungen = Schmelzsicherungen heissen dann habe ich einen Einwand... mit einem Motorschutzschalter (oder Leitungsschutzschalter) ist der FU einfacher Spannungslos zu schalten als 3 Schraubsicherungen rauszudrehen (Rittal Sammelschienen etc)

Und das Risiko des Ausfalls eines Aussenleiters wird auch minimiert


----------



## MSB (23 Februar 2011)

Wenn man sich jetzt gemäß Handbuch ganz präzise aufgeilen würde,
dann stünden da häufig sogar Halbleitersicherungen drinnen.

Im Übrigen ist die Gefahr das nur eine Sicherung fällt, beim FU absolut vernachlässigbar.
Je nach Intelligenz des FU's wird der Phasenausfall erkannt, und selbst wenn nicht,
funktioniert der FU bei Teillast mit 2 Phasen genau so gut, wie mit 3 Phasen.
Bei Vollast sackt dann sowieso die Zwischenkreisspannung zusammen, was dann auf jeden Fall zu einem Fehler führt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Noggzen (24 Februar 2011)

so Jungs und Mädels,
habe mich gerade nochmal an einen Thread erinnert, bei dem das Thema ebenfalls bearbeitet worden ist mit nützlichen Denkanstößen 
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=309872#post309872

Gruß


----------

